#  Vorstellungen >   ganztägig anhaltender Harndrang >

## Speedy1986

Hallo, 
ich bin 29 und neu hier. 
Zu meinem Problem. 
Angefangen hat das ganze vor ca. 3 Jahren. Als ich damals in den Urlaub gefahren bin hat am Tag davor angefangen meine Blase zu verrückt zu spielen.
Hatte ständig starkes Gefühl auf die Toilette zu müssen, auch wenn nicht immer Urin kam. Sind etwa alle halbe Stunde/Stunde mal stehen geblieben und das bei einer einwöchigen privaten BUS Tour. Hatte die ganze Woche das Gefühl und bekam es einfach nicht weg. Konnte also den Urlaub überhaupt nicht genießen.
Eine Woche nach dem Urlaub war es wieder halbwegs gut.
Bis vor 2 Monaten hatte ich immer wieder so Phasen wo es wieder so war.
Meistens wenn ich mit dem Auto wo hin gefahren bin, oder auch in den darauffolgenden Urlauben, kam es wieder recht stark.
Es schränkt mich in meinem alltäglichen Leben total ein und schlägt schon langsam auf die Psyche. 
Jetzt habe ich seit ca. 2 Monaten wieder täglich und zwar durchgehend das Gefühl ich müsste auf die Toilette.
Kommt auch jedes Mal Urin,.. also so das ich nur das Gefühl habe und es kommt nicht ist es nicht mehr.
Ab und zu habe ich beim Harn lassen keine Probleme.
Dann wiederum dauert es wieder ein wenig bis ich urinieren kann und muss dabei aber auch mit dem Bauch mit pressen. (Habe auch oft Nachtröpfeln,.. hatte ich aber früher auch schon.)
Habe danach aber sofort wieder das Gefühl ich müsste auf die Toilette. Wie gesagt es geht eigentlich nie weg.
Das Gefühl wird nur einmal schwächer, dann wieder stärker.
Derzeit bin ich soweit das ich nicht gleich zur Toilette laufe, also ich kann es meistens schon ein paar Stunden hinaus zögern.
In der Nacht schlafe ich durch und habe damit keine Probleme. Nach dem Aufstehen ist es entweder so das ich gleich das Gefühl habe und ab und zu fängt es aber auch erst nach einer Weile an. 
Ich war schon mal beim Urologen, da wurde Harnstrahl Messung, Urinprobe und Ultraschall gemacht.
Nichts auffälliges.
Hatte vor kurzem eine Abdomen Sonographie von Oberbauch, Unterbauch etc. Auch alles unauffällig.
Habe schon recht viele Alternativen zur  Schulmedizin probiert. Hat alles nichts geholfen.
Habe vom Urologen und Hausarzt schon Spasmo Urgenin, Spasmolyt, Uroflo,.. bekommen.
Manches hätte zwar geholfen, aber ich bekam von diesen Medikamenten extremes Brustkorb stechen, daher musste ich sie wieder absetzen.
Derzeit nehme ich APOLIFE 10 Blase und Prostata Kapseln,.. helfen aber auch nicht. 
Vielleicht hat ja von euch noch irgend jemand eine Idee was ich dagegen machen könnte.
Macht mich echt schon fertig. 
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

----------


## josie

Hallo Speedy!
Als allererstes sollte der Urin untersucht werden, ob es nicht eine Blasenentzündung ist

----------


## Speedy1986

Hallo Josie. 
Habe schon mehrere Urin Tests gehabt. Der letzte war so ca. vor 4 Wochen. Da ist natürlich auch nicht heraus gekommen.
Hatte auch einen kompletten Bluttest da ich auch seit 5 Jahren an Gastritis leide.
Dabei wurde auch nichts gefunden.
Früher war es immer so, wenn ich die Gastritis gespürt habe, hatte ich keine Blasen Probleme und wenn ich mit der Blase Probleme hatte war von der Gastritis nichts zu spüren.
Danach war es eigentlich egal, da hatte ich Magen und Blasenprobleme gemeinsam.
Derzeit aber wieder nur Blase, wobei mir der Magen fast lieber wäre. 
Wie gesagt, habe schon alles Mögliche ausprobiert. Für Magen und Blase.
Angefangen von Schulmedizin, Wenden, Homöopathie, Akkupunktur, Hypnotherapie (bin ich gerade dabei),...
Hat bis jetzt nichts geholfen.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Speedy1986,
eine Prostatitis ( Entzündung der Prostata) kann zu den selben Symptomen führen. Wurde in diese Richtung auch schon untersucht? Z. B. mit einer 3 Gläser Probe oder/und Exprimatuntersuchung. 
LG gisie

----------


## Speedy1986

Hallo Gisie63, 
Nein, diese Untersuchungen habe ich noch nicht gehabt.
Was ich so gelesen habe, steht bei dieser Entzündung aber, dass man in irgend einer Form normalerweise Schmerzen hat, oder gibt es das auch ohne andere Symptome?
Habe aber vor das ich nächste Woche wieder einen Termin bei einem anderen Urologen mache.
Da werde ich ihn darauf ansprechen.
Wäre toll wenn es etwas ist, was man behandeln kann.
Wenn dann wieder nichts raus kommen sollte weiß ich nicht mehr was ich dagegen machen kann.

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Speedy1986,
das ist mit Sicherheit das Beste, nochmals zum Urologen zu gehen.
Es gibt schon auch noch die Möglichkeit, dass es sich um eine sogenannte Reizblase handelt. Das ist aber eine Ausschlussdiagnose. Das bedeutet, dass erst alle anderen Ursachen ausgeschlossen werden müssen. Angefangen von einer erneuten Harnuntersuchung , wie Josie schon beschrieben hat, über sonstige diagnostische Maßnahmen.
Gute Besserung
gisie

----------


## Hodor

ich würde an deiner stelle auch nochmal den Urologen aufsuchen! sprich ihn mal auf vesikur an, das hat mir sehr gut geholfen!

----------

